# Wat DVD Media U Use & Wat DVD Writer ?



## vinyas (Sep 13, 2006)

guys post in on :

wat DVD media U use & wat price u buy the Media @ 
Wat DVD writer u use


Myself :

*Sony DVD+R media,Buy @ 24 bucks without case

DVD writer : LG Super Multi CD/DVD Re-Writer*

Cheers


----------



## royal (Sep 13, 2006)

Moser Baer Pro 16X DVD-R (previously "Silver" one) @ Rs. 22/piece w/o pack

BENQ DW1650


----------



## kalpik (Sep 13, 2006)

Writex 16x Media (14 bucks a piece without case, obviously!)

@ BenQ DW 1650 (BCIC)


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 13, 2006)

Moser Baer Pro 16x DVD+R

NEC ND-3500AG 2.1B


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I am getting a *Moserbaer Pro DVD-R 4.7GB(single layer)16x* at Distributor price of *Rs 19* (without case) & *Rs 13 for Writex 4.7GB 16x*(without case)

I am also getting *Moserbaer DVD-RW 10x for a DP of Rs 58.*

*Now,Are these prices OK/Good?*


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 13, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> I am getting a *Moserbaer Pro DVD-R 4.7GB(single layer)16x* at Distributor price of *Rs 19* (without case) & *Rs 13 for Writex 4.7GB 16x*(without case)
> 
> I am also getting *Moserbaer DVD-RW 10x for a DP of Rs 58.*
> 
> *Now,Are these prices OK/Good?*



OWESOME !!PRICES...
 I GET THE MOSERBAER PR0 (16X SL) FOR RS 22 PER DVD..(witht case)..
i use sony DW-Q120 A


----------



## vinyas (Sep 13, 2006)

this Writex media ,,, price is DAMN cheap ... is really good ?? how durable is it ?


----------



## n2casey (Sep 14, 2006)

DVD-R: SONY 4.7 GB (1X-16X) at Rs. 30 with packing
DVD RW: SONY


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 14, 2006)

vinyas said:
			
		

> this Writex media ,,, price is DAMN cheap ... is really good ?? how durable is it ?



According 2 info straight from the Horses Mouth,that is......MOSER BAER officials(behind scene disclosure).....WRITEX/NMORE R SUM of the GOOD MBI(Moser Baer India) products that r manufactured under the same roof in the same factory location in India!

Whereas the official Moser Baer Pro is their default Premium A+ category product
Writex/NMORE r the second rate *B++* product!
Technically they r almost the same product,except sum differences in pushing that products in a different category slot!(Read "P").I hope u understand!!!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 14, 2006)

^^ I dont think so.. Writex just uses the same die as MoserBaer. So will give almost same quality writes. Just that there are some differences in the "plastik". So for me, Writex is as good as MoserBaer.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 14, 2006)

i use DVD+R 16X i have a SONY DRU 180-A


----------



## troubleshooter (Sep 14, 2006)

What according to you people is a good DVD writer

1. Sony DRU820A
2. BENQ DW1655
3. BENQ DW1670


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 14, 2006)

I am using Sony DVD Writer and I had used Princo(price i don't know) and moserbear Rs.20 each


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 15, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ I dont think so.. Writex just uses the same die as MoserBaer. So will give almost same quality writes. Just that there are some differences in the "plastik". So for me, Writex is as good as MoserBaer.



I'm NOT just goofing off......I have a MBI official (Regional Marketing Manager) in My CLOSE contact....& i had a One 2 One talk with him..& hence i was quoting his feedback here!

Acording 2 him, all this Low-end/Priced stuff like Writex/NMore,Jupiter,etc r *unclaimed MBI products manufactured solely 2 hold on the PIRACY market!*(though Quality is NOT exactly the same as Original A1 MBI stuffs)!

Now,....I  sense some MBI scam somewhere!!! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 15, 2006)

Sony Dvd-r ( 16x ) And Moser Baer (16 X) @ Rs 25 AND 18 RESPECTIVELY ( WITHOUT CASE )

DVD-WRITER :- LG SUPER MULTI CD/DVD RE-WRITER


----------



## troubleshooter (Sep 15, 2006)

troubleshooter said:
			
		

> What according to you people is a good DVD writer
> 
> 1. Sony DRU820A
> 2. BENQ DW1655
> 3. BENQ DW1670



Please guys help me with this as I have to purchase a new DVD Writer as my previous one from Sony (DRU 810A) went kaput on me. The lens developed some problem which couldnt be repaired. I had brought the drive in October 2005 from Lamington road. The sony guys say the drive is not covered under warranty as sony doesnt manufacture DVD Writers.


----------



## arunks (Sep 15, 2006)

i use techcom dvd @ 15rs. each with sony writer


----------



## thecyclone2k (Sep 15, 2006)

DVD Writer: ASUS DRW-1608P35
Media: Moser Baer 16x for Rs. 23 (10pc. box)


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 15, 2006)

I use Master dvd 8x at Rs 15 & moserbaer 16x at rs22 , sony DW-Q120A dvd writer.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 16, 2006)

troubleshooter said:
			
		

> Please guys help me with this as I have to purchase a new DVD Writer as my previous one from Sony (DRU 810A) went kaput on me. The lens developed some problem which couldnt be repaired. I had brought the drive in October 2005 from Lamington road. The sony guys say the drive is not covered under warranty as sony doesnt manufacture DVD Writers.


Go for the BenQ 1650 (no lightscribe) or 1655 (lightscribe).


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 16, 2006)

troubleshooter said:
			
		

> Please guys help me with this as I have to purchase a new DVD Writer as my previous one from Sony (DRU 810A) went kaput on me. The lens developed some problem which couldnt be repaired. I had brought the drive in October 2005 from Lamington road. The sony guys say the drive is not covered under warranty as sony doesnt manufacture DVD Writers.


 

GO FOR :- LG MULTI CD/DVD RE-WRITER  [ GSA - H10N ]


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 16, 2006)

I hav got

Writer :- *LG MULTI CD/DVD RE-WRITER [ GSA - H10N ]*

And i used Moserbaer DVD  (Its not Pro) and also not +R/-R just DVD..i guess must be DVD RAM...but its crappy... Fault rate was more...i mean i got 5 Loose DVDs and out of that 3 got damaged..i mean during Writing...

Well here my Writer isnt at fauly...I tried some at my friends writer...even there that DVD got damaged...!! it gave Error..

Am looking for some durable one..i Guess 

Moerbaer Pro/Sony... but here (Pune)....those are very costly...

MB Pro - 30 (loose)
Sony   - 35 (loose)...

Will hve to hunt for some other..


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2006)

i use sony dru820a +unique dvds 4 12.5rs


----------



## karmanya (Sep 16, 2006)

troubleshooter said:
			
		

> What according to you people is a good DVD writer
> 
> 1. Sony DRU820A
> 2. BENQ DW1655
> 3. BENQ DW1670



i think the sony would be best but i prefer 180A


----------



## vinyas (Sep 16, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> I hav got
> 
> Writer :- *LG MULTI CD/DVD RE-WRITER [ GSA - H10N ]*
> 
> ...




 LG & Sony Media ... go really ... i have burnt more than 100 DVD ... faced not even a single problem .... there is Another Company called "MASTER"...there dye & bulid is almost similar to SOny ... Results are really Good

by the way why is SONY so expensive there ?? i buy sony @ 25 each

But in MY Vieww *NOTHING CAN REPLACE A SONY*


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here at Pune....MOSERBAER is in full flow....call it for CDS or DVDs....everyone prefer Moserbaers..


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 17, 2006)

SONY India gets it Optical Disc inputs from 2 points:
1)MBI India
2)Sony Taiwan!


----------



## vinyas (Sep 17, 2006)

MBI & Sony are no way related bro... Sony have ther own Set-up to produce there DVD Base ... thats why there media is expensive. ... they have there own stuff for R & D .... & production too


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 17, 2006)

suppose in India,there is NO R&D!


----------



## vinyas (Sep 17, 2006)

they do have a base Mfg Plant near Pune


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 17, 2006)

Optika 8x DVD-R for 11/- or the MMore 16x for 12/- and navotech 8x for 130/- for a spindle of 10. Burner is Sony DW G120A.


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 19, 2006)

@arvind:- Dude are those reliable...i doubt it..!!

and i wont mind spending 5 bucks extra to ensure safety of my 4.5GB data..:O


----------



## karmanya (Sep 20, 2006)

the best sort of dvds are afa 4.5 GB recordable (for short term useage) and mosearbaer pro for long terrm useage


----------



## vinyas (Sep 20, 2006)

some how SONY Rules the Way for me ... Never liked Mosebaer DVD's ... Though Mosebaer CD Rules !!


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 21, 2006)

i use HP 635i

and the media is writex....


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just Got 10 loose Sony  DVD +R 16X for 250/-

I culdnt find Moserbaer PRO...though Plain was available for 22 per DVD..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 21, 2006)

*DVD Writer : *Sony DVD RW DW-G120A
*Media : *MoserBaer


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 22, 2006)

@Dipen01
I use it to burn movies nd music.
For games nd softies, i use moserbear DVDs or Maxell[Mitsubishi].
Only uses DVD-R. DVD+R is some kinda slow on reading.


----------



## casanova (Sep 22, 2006)

I use DVD-R or DVD+R. I get it for 19 bucks. I buy writex normally.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2006)

RW - DW Benq 1650 [BCIC]
MD - Scorpio, Moser Baer, Master.


----------



## reddick (Sep 22, 2006)

I wana buy new one...which one to go for  I think SONY rocks!


----------



## vinyas (Sep 22, 2006)

reddick said:
			
		

> I wana buy new one...which one to go for  I think SONY rocks!




best go 25 Sony Sealed pack .... Real Good quality & value For money !!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 22, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> RW - DW Benq 1650 [BCIC]
> MD - Scorpio, Moser Baer, Master.



Qwerty, is that master the one which comes in RED...

actually i got couple of those for 15 each..!! 

Is it reliable..!!


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 24, 2006)

@Dipen-If you have a friend with a Benq,Lite-On DVD Writer do a disk quality check and decide for yourself.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Qwerty, is that master the one which comes in RED...
> 
> actually i got couple of those for 15 each..!!
> 
> Is it reliable..!!


yep its that one, it has a decent quality report


----------



## prashantisonline (Sep 24, 2006)

Writex @ 14.5
LG H10 @2100


----------



## speedster (Jan 4, 2008)

Writer: LGH42N
DVD Media: Taiyo Yuden 8X DVDs


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 6, 2008)

in my place  AMIGO 4.7 GB 8x cost @ Rs 13 & MOSER baer 4.7GB 16x cost @ Rs 20


----------



## Net007 (Jan 6, 2008)

Writer : Sony DRU-820A

Media  : Moser Baer


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 6, 2008)

LiteOn DVD Writer LH-20A1P
Media: Sony DVD-R+ 4.4 GB @ Rs. 18/each, no case


----------



## bope20 (Jun 27, 2008)

Taiyo Yuden all the  way never had  a single  problem  from Taiyo Yuden .They rae the best   media   to burn ur data


----------



## nitansh (Jun 27, 2008)

DVD writer : LG Super Multi CD/DVD Re-Writer
DVD media : MOSERBAER PRO @ Rs. 18


----------



## New (Jun 27, 2008)

DVD writer:Sony DRU 190
Media:Sony(This burner writes without any error only on Sony Media)


----------



## vikasg03 (Jun 27, 2008)

LG dvd writer and national dvd media@ 10 Rs. only.


----------

